# 1919 Schwinn



## schwinnguyinohio (Oct 7, 2015)

http://dayton.craigslist.org/bik/5248602810.html


----------



## Euphman06 (Oct 7, 2015)

Someone should break the news to the seller...


you spell "very" with an E


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Oct 7, 2015)

This bike was on ebay a few weeks ago and It did not make reserve I believe.


----------



## Balloontyre (Oct 7, 2015)

This bike was also at MLC this past Aug, very amateur resto.


----------



## Luchotocado (Oct 7, 2015)

That seems like a decent deal to me. Theres way more then that in parts.


----------



## vincev (Oct 7, 2015)

Hope he raises the seat off the frame.


----------

